# t-shirt dilemma...re-labeling & attaching hang tag to shirt?



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I have found an easy way of removing the Gildan neck label. the label comes in 2 parts with the smaller 'Gildan' woven label infront of a larger label that has size/country of origin etc...i'm only removing the smaller label & keeping the larger label that has info on it.

I have had a large number of card hand tags made up for me...similar in size to a standard business card and with a 3mm hole cut into the top so a string or something similar cound be attached. Originally i was going to use another unbranded t-shirt that has no branded neck label & a size label which is looped...ie isn't open at the end so allows a string/chord to hook through it so making it easy to hang a tag from. However i would prefer to use the Gildan t-shirt, but the label doesn't allow for looping anything through it as it's just a single woven label that hangs down and there doesn't seem to be a way for attached any hang tag.

Would anyone have an idea of how to attach a card tag and hang it from a t shirt if the neck label isn't looped?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Buy a $10 tagging gun off ebay. The plastic tag barbs can be attached to the collar area.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

daveym said:


> the smaller 'Gildan' woven label infront


Unless they started using new labels recently I believe the Gildan labels are printed, not woven.



daveym said:


> Would anyone have an idea of how to attach a card tag and hang it from a t shirt if the neck label isn't looped?


As Joe said, use a tagging gun.

The three most common places to put a tag are inbetween seams in the armpit (can cause a hole if it's there too long), in a seam at the end of the sleeve, and straight through the tag in the back of the neck.


----------



## pregomama (Apr 29, 2009)

Tiny safety pins work well with a bit of string, yarn or cord.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi dave,
i third the tagging gun.
good luck,
andy


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We had to put hang tags with the size, price, styles and baecode on all the shirts that we printed for Academy Sports. They have guidelines as to how to attach. It was through the existing tag on the neck with plastic fasteners like Dennison.


----------

